# First Criterium this Sunday: Tips?



## Ride (28 Mar 2013)

Hi all,

I've been training up very regularly and have the first race of the season this Sunday. Its a 30min + 1 lap crit. So far I know that I should;

try and stay in (get into?) the top 6 rows or so because of the elastic effect on the corners
try to go into the corners in the drops (inside leg up, outside leg down),
stay parallel to the rider beside you in corners (no drifting in or out),
try to spin at faster rpm instead of slower, around 90+ rpm,
do not let wheel overlap with wheel in front,
focus up the course, not on the wheel in front.
Is there anything else I should keep in mind? I hope with all these tenets I remember to pedal the bike. 


Thanks,

Ride


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

Enjoy it?


----------



## montage (28 Mar 2013)

Ride said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been training up very regularly and have the first race of the season this Sunday. Its a 30min + 1 lap crit. So far I know that I should;
> 
> ...


 
If you feel like you are about to get dropped, hold on in there, chances are the group will slow down just as you're legs are about to blow. Be clever with the wind - save energy by sitting on the left of the group when the wind is coming in from the right etc. Shift down a gear going into the corners, and be ready to be out the saddle sprinting out of it. Don't look at the rear wheel of a rider in front if trying to hold the wheel, look at the seatpost - you'll wobble less. Brake before corners, not during, especially in the wet.

More important are the safety aspects:
Head up 100% of the time.
Keep your elbows to yourself.
*Before moving left or right, look left or right appropriately. *(most important point ever, nowhere near enough people do this. It doesn't matter how on the limit you are, just do it).
A little hand gesture to show your left/right intentions never goes amiss.
Strong, rigid arms in the sprint - keep that bike in a straight line. On that note, hold your line throughout the corners!
Don't jump if people put their hands on you to push you in/ forward. Also, if you end up leaning on somebody, don't break out of it straight away, wait until you are confident/ on a straight section.
Don't run 160 psi on a wet track

Safety comes before performance. You're here to learn on this one, not win it. Don't be upset with your result, a canny rider will beat a fit rider 9 times out of 10.

On a side note to this thread, personally I am of the belief that everyone wishing to get a cat 4 license should pass a test/ do a coaching session specific to crit racing. Would be a bit of an arse, but it's not a huge deal. Not necessarily that expensive either and would certainly reap benefits both from a safety and tactical point of view.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Mar 2013)

Get realy really out of breath

Feel a bit sick

Enjoy the warm glow of satisfaction when it's all over.


----------



## Get In The Van (28 Mar 2013)

Some good advice already given on this thread, i would just add the same as Rob, enjoy it, use the race as a learning process (i'm assuming its your first?) i hope to race pretty soon and i'm mainly just looking at learning the way the race rolls, the etiquette of the race etc etc.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2013)

Feel lots sick. Heh heh.


----------



## screenman (28 Mar 2013)

If and when you get out of the saddle push down hard on the pedals a few times before rising as you will slow very slightly otherwise, and the person trying is hardest not to park his bike between your bum cheeks at this point will not be happy when he touches your back wheel and hits the deck.

Enjoy.
.


----------



## oldroadman (28 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> If and when you get out of the saddle push down hard on the pedals a few times before rising as you will slow very slightly otherwise, and the person trying is hardest not to park his bike between your bum cheeks at this point will not be happy when he touches your back wheel and hits the deck.
> 
> Enjoy.
> .


 Absolute right!! A mistake even some so-called experienced riders make, then wonder why they get rammed and roundly abused.
On a positive note: Warm up really well, you should be sweating freely at the start because people can go off quite quickly, and the pain in the knees and lungs from not being fully prepared can be horrible. As mentioned, crit racing is a series of high pressure sessions, often slowing a bit so be prepared to really suffer for short periods and hang in - no one blesses you for leaving a gap they then have to close.
In the final, if you are not certain to be competive, back out a bit and stay safe. The worst accidents I have seen are when people are pointlessly going for low places (11th down and so on), and get tangled up. Stay safe.
And lastly, it's bloomin' cold, so think about full gloves, arm and leg warmers, and a bit of aluminium foil under the crash hat to keep wet out and warm in.
Good luck!!


----------



## zizou (28 Mar 2013)

Be predictable, hold your line and just try and be smooth - no sudden breaking, swerving etc. In addition to this if you see someone riding erratically keep well away from them and be vocal too if needed.

Try and have a good look at the course too check out any potholes, gravel / mud that could prove a problem on the corners.

In some respects with it being your first one i wouldnt worry so much about staying near the front even if you feel you have the legs for it - it is a good practice normally (and everyone else knows it so they are all trying to get in position too!) but in your early races i think the important thing is to observe and learn rather than worry too much about placings.



montage said:


> On a side note to this thread, personally I am of the belief that everyone wishing to get a cat 4 license should pass a test/ do a coaching session specific to crit racing. Would be a bit of an arse, but it's not a huge deal. Not necessarily that expensive either and would certainly reap benefits both from a safety and tactical point of view.


 
Good point. You dont get to race on the track without accreditation and that is in a much more controlled and "safe" environment than a road race or crit. Would be a good policy to follow although maybe a bit difficult to implement.


----------



## Ride (28 Mar 2013)

Many thanks for all the advice above (and to come?). I will be doing all types of races but the criterium looms foremost among them. The close proximity, speed, and tight corners are a concern. I've done a couple of group rides but they seem more civilised then the stampeding hoard that is a criterium. In any case I've got to sensibly grab the bull by the horns so as to not get thrown. I'll really more concerned for my bike than myself. After all, I can heal. Silver Night can't.

Ride


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Mar 2013)

Have you done any proper close proximity riding, i.e. chaingangs etc before?


----------



## VamP (28 Mar 2013)

screenman said:


> If and when you get out of the saddle push down hard on the pedals a few times before rising as you will slow very slightly otherwise, and the person trying is hardest not to park his bike between your bum cheeks at this point will not be happy when he touches your back wheel and hits the deck.
> 
> Enjoy.
> .


 
This.

And be wary of the guy ahead of you doing the same. I am still peeling off road rash from the last weekend after a guy in his first race practically thrust his bike backwards into my wheel.


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Mar 2013)

Daaamn, this thread is scaring me, just reading it 

OP - best of luck with your first race and I'll be following this, with interest.


----------



## Ride (29 Mar 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Have you done any proper close proximity riding, i.e. chaingangs etc before?


 
No. None. Just two group rides back in January and they were very friendly. Perhaps they were trying not to scare off the newbies.


----------



## montage (31 Mar 2013)

Ride said:


> No. None. Just two group rides back in January and they were very friendly. Perhaps they were trying not to scare off the newbies.


 
Race report?


----------



## Ride (31 Mar 2013)

montage said:


> Race report?


 
A big fat fail; I didn't place. However, I had heaps of fun doing it. One of the veterans said that my cadence was too high. I was zooming around at 100+ rpm but he said that I was not taking advantage of my power at that rate. The pack, about 10 or so Adult C (Cat 4?) slowly pulled away from me and I basically ran the race on my own trying to get around and not be lapped.

Open Women and Junior A started right on our heals and I managed to pass the junior pack and the women's pack at some point. I never caught back on to my group. I was told they were 20 to 30 seconds ahead of me. I kept my pace of about 2 min per lap through the entire race but it did fluctuate up to 2:15 at one point. If I can get some balance on cadence and power I think I'll be able to hang with the group next time.

There is a road race next weekend. I'll try to tweak the cadence and see what happens.

Race route: http://goo.gl/maps/o3Qvq

Race video:


Ride


----------



## Ride (31 Mar 2013)

Results have been posted. I came seventh out of twelve.

Look in Adult C

http://www.islandstats.com/sport.asp?assoc=1&sport=39


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Apr 2013)

Glad you had fun. Also, it is not a fail to have not placed, it was your 1st race. 6 people might have beat you, but you beat 5 others!

Only 12 competitors though? Bit sparse!

Re. cadence, I don't race crits or RR's, only TT's and HC's so take this with a pinch of salt but I have tended to do okay in TT's riding at 100-110 rpm, I don't think such a cadence is a limiter in terms of getting the power out, so I would say don't worry about your cadence. In fact a slightly higher cadence suggests you push an easier gear, which means if there is a sudden change in pace, you are going to be more likely to be able to respond than some grinder who has to suddenly push out a load of watts to get on top of his gear.


----------



## Ride (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Glad you had fun. Also, it is not a fail to have not placed, it was your 1st race. 6 people might have beat you, but you beat 5 others!
> 
> Only 12 competitors though? Bit sparse!
> 
> Re. cadence, I don't race crits or RR's, only TT's and HC's so take this with a pinch of salt but I have tended to do okay in TT's riding at 100-110 rpm, I don't think such a cadence is a limiter in terms of getting the power out, so I would say don't worry about your cadence. In fact a slightly higher cadence suggests you push an easier gear, which means if there is a sudden change in pace, you are going to be more likely to be able to respond than some grinder who has to suddenly push out a load of watts to get on top of his gear.


 

Yes, only 12 in Adult C. I added a link to the results from all classes. Much more then 12. Not bad numbers for such a small place. http://www.islandstats.com/sport.asp?assoc=1&sport=39

Ride


----------



## zizou (1 Apr 2013)

Dont treat it as a fail, you enjoyed yourself and gained some experience thats a good first race.

Wouldnt worry too much about cadence either. There was a guy in Flanders yesterday on a similar bike to yours who was doing just fine in terms of power output with a cadence of 100+ rpm!

Sticking with the group will get easier when you have more experience too. Looking at the video briefly you could often get closer to the rider in front and then you'll be able to conserve more energy.


----------



## montage (1 Apr 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Glad you had fun. Also, it is not a fail to have not placed, it was your 1st race. 6 people might have beat you, but you beat 5 others!
> 
> *Only 12 competitors though? Bit sparse!*
> 
> Re. cadence, I don't race crits or RR's, only TT's and HC's so take this with a pinch of salt but I have tended to do okay in TT's riding at 100-110 rpm, I don't think such a cadence is a limiter in terms of getting the power out, so I would say don't worry about your cadence. In fact a slightly higher cadence suggests you push an easier gear, which means if there is a sudden change in pace, you are going to be more likely to be able to respond than some grinder who has to suddenly push out a load of watts to get on top of his gear.


 
I thought that was a bit odd until I checked where the race was!


----------



## montage (1 Apr 2013)

Ride - sounds like you did just fine, place about halfway down the pack so a good result!


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2013)

Cancellara was doing what looked like a steady 120rpm @ 50km/h while TTing his way to victory in the final 15km of RVV yesterday. 

If a high cadence is good enough for Spartacus...


----------

